# Valentine1 hardwiring



## 330ciPfmcePkg05 (Jan 17, 2005)

just got a Valentine1 and i want to hardwire it, i bought an add a fuse...but can't find a place in the glovebox to ground it...please help


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

why aren't you wiring it like everybody else does?


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

atyclb said:


> why aren't you wiring it like everybody else does?


:stupid: Doesn't Valentine's hardwire kit come with a fuse anyway? :dunno:


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

Raffi said:


> :stupid: Doesn't Valentine's hardwire kit come with a fuse anyway? :dunno:


Maybe he didn't buy it used and didn't get all the little doodads that come with it?


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

atyclb said:


> why aren't you wiring it like everybody else does?


:stupid:


----------



## BMW Enthusiast (May 7, 2004)

The V1 comes with hardwire pieces and fuse yes, but his question is where is a place you can ground the wire. I know the glovebox does not over and metal to metal contact all screws are surrounded by plastic enclosures.


----------



## 330ciPfmcePkg05 (Jan 17, 2005)

atyclb said:


> why aren't you wiring it like everybody else does?


what does everyone else do ?


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

BMW Enthusiast said:


> The V1 comes with hardwire pieces and fuse yes, but his question is where is a place you can ground the wire. I know the glovebox does not over and metal to metal contact all screws are surrounded by plastic enclosures.


We would need to know where he is mounting the V1 to be able to tell him where the closest grounding location is.


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

330ciPfmcePkg05 said:


> what does everyone else do ?


Hardwired to the harnesses above the rear view mirror where the moonroof open/close switches and the UGDO would be installed. I don't have any pictures handy, but do a search for the other V1 threads which have pictures and links to DIY instructions.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Because the way everybody else does it is half-assed.  There is a ground comb connector above the fusebox. This is where the rest of the dash components are grounded. You will need a 61 13 1 387 14x (x=0,2 or 4, though I'd recommend 2 for this) to plug into it. Getting to it is a major pain. Also, for a Ron Stygar-like job, you'll want to get a 61 13 0 007 439 or 440 to plug into the back of the glovebox to get a real fusebox connection.


----------



## 330ciPfmcePkg05 (Jan 17, 2005)

operknockity said:


> We would need to know where he is mounting the V1 to be able to tell him where the closest grounding location is.


right below the rear view mirror towards the left of the driver's side


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

330ciPfmcePkg05 said:


> right below the rear view mirror towards the left of the driver's side


Open the access panel in the roof right above the rear view mirror. There are several small screws in there that are good for grounding. If you are placing the V1 in that locations, why are you wiring it down in the glove box instead of up in the roof?


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Where do you plan to mount the V1?

Most mount it up near the top of the windshield (on either side of the rearview mirror) and then snake a wire into the headliner to reach some wire that has switched power.

I know what to tell you for an E39 5-series but I do not know the specifics for an E46.

In the E39, we have a map light and area for the UGDO and sunroof switch. We simply pop those off the headliner and find the correct wire (I forget which one now....see www.bmwtips.com) and use the special little wire connect to tie to the switched power and a ground is readily available there.


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

Ågent99 said:


> Most mount it up near the top of the windshield (on either side of the rearview mirror) and then snake a wire into the headliner to reach some wire that has switched power.
> 
> I know what to tell you for an E39 5-series but I do not know the specifics for an E46.


Same thing on an E46, all except the 'vert. We did try to wire one up to the harness in the rear view mirror of a 'vert, but it could't power the V1 and we ended up kinda continuously "dialing" Assist.


----------



## BMW Enthusiast (May 7, 2004)

operknockity said:


> We would need to know where he is mounting the V1 to be able to tell him where the closest grounding location is.


Assuming he can't find a ground in the glove box odds are he is using add-a-fuse and running wire up along headliner down a pillar into box. I am not sure of a ground junction near the fuse panel.

Kaz, do you need to drop the fuse panel to access this area?


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

BMW Enthusiast said:


> Assuming he can't find a ground in the glove box odds are he is using add-a-fuse and running wire up along headliner down a pillar into box. I am not sure of a ground junction near the fuse panel.
> 
> Kaz, do you need to drop the fuse panel to access this area?


Yes. In fact, unless you have very small hands or your car's wiring harness was built with a lot of slack, you will have to disconnect the fusebox's hinges. And that's only to get to the big block with all the comb connectors on the inside.

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=62738

This gives an idea of what's involved, though this discusses how to get to the bus signal comb connector (and done with a halfass contact, not a BMW one).


----------



## BMW Enthusiast (May 7, 2004)

Kaz said:


> Yes. In fact, unless you have very small hands or your car's wiring harness was built with a lot of slack, you will have to disconnect the fusebox's hinges. And that's only to get to the big block with all the comb connectors on the inside.
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=62738
> 
> This gives an idea of what's involved, though this discusses how to get to the bus signal comb connector (and done with a halfass contact, not a BMW one).


Kaz that is an outstanding mod. Really impressed but damn! 6 hours!!!!


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (May 17, 2003)

http://m3.madrussian.net/diy.shtml


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

BMW Enthusiast said:


> The V1 comes with hardwire pieces and fuse yes, but his question is where is a place you can ground the wire.


 If he hardwires it by the moonroof motor, then there are grounding screws there.


----------



## 330ciPfmcePkg05 (Jan 17, 2005)

Cowboy Bebop said:


> http://m3.madrussian.net/diy.shtml


will this void the warranty for the car if it is leased? (05' 330ci)


----------

